# Faded black bumpers



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi all , i have a 2004 autotrail tracker , before i had it it spent a lot of time in spain and i guess due to the hot temps the front bumper is faded in places . Ive used back to black to try to restore the original finish but it doesnt seem to last long , can anybody recommend any other product that may be better and last a bit longer.
Kind regards
Delboy


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi delboy

I use Autoglym Bumper cleaner. Marvellous stuff....

Brings up the door mirrors (the black plastic casing....not the glass :roll: ) and lots of other black bits a treat too.

Hope this helps

john


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I second that Grout20 - the Autoglym one works for me too, although others swear by black boot polish (which I haven't tried yet).


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

My favourite is Carplan "Black Trim Wax". Just done mine and it works a treat.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I like Car Plan Black Trim Wax <<, At £3.99 it won't break the bank and you can get it at good accessory shops or Halfords :lol:

It will still get marked by the rain and need an occasional reapply but this stuff is black and waxy so not the same as the other bumper/vinyl treatments such as Autoglym bumper care , which is great on newer surfaces but cannot put back the black that has faded.

Car Plan Black Trim Wax smells like black shoe polish but is easier to apply,
but it is runny so be careful with the open bottle, wear old clothes :roll: or get the wife to do it :lol:

I have found a review by someone else if you don't believe me :roll: :

Review <<,

Mike

Edit ...see the post above from Dunworkin ...we were posting at the same time ...great minds and all that :lol:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

there may still be a vinyl paint for the abs type bumpers. Vynilcote it was, you have to use their special type of cleaner, and mask up very carefully, but a couple of light coats, followed by another is or was good. Not sure if that particular product is available but a web search may pop up an alternative. My experience is that once faded to a serious degree, its a never ending process of back to blacking or whatever else one uses.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi,
Back to black and most other aerosls used for this problem are silicone based.The gell types are petroleum jelly (vasaline) and mixed with solvents like white spirit. Black shoe polish is also a good remedy.
As a last resort you can spray (aerosol) The plastic bumper with a plastic paint primer from Halfords and then paint your bumpers any colour you like.
Ensure that they are completely grease and dirt free before spraying.

Cheers 
Dave P


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi,
> Back to black and most other aerosls used for this problem are silicone based.The gell types are petroleum jelly (vasaline) and mixed with solvents like white spirit. Black shoe polish is also a good remedy.
> As a last resort you can spray (aerosol) The plastic bumper with a plastic paint primer from Halfords and then paint your bumpers any colour you like.
> Ensure that they are completely grease and dirt free before spraying.
> ...


Being silicone based most body shops would 'hate' to have your vehicle on their premises. It spreads on peoples hands, cloths, etc and causes all sorts of problems with paint finishes. It is the stuff of the devil!


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replies , will pop out and have a look monday and let you know how it goes 
Best wishes
Delboy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello medallionman,
We all know that your comment is true,
but the next time you purchase a trim shining type product look for the contents and as I said earlier silicone is the main item, Usually around 5 - 7%. It may be listed with a generic name.
In spray bottle the product may be white and this is a silicone emulsion. It is used as a tyre dresssing to enhance the sheeen on old looking tyres.
Many polishes are silicone enriched.
Simply a w.d. type product will put a shine on dull plastic.
But to end, none of use hope our vehicles need to visit a body shop.
do we?

Dave P


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

I've used Back to Black to good effect on several of our vehicles. However, the most unusual application had to do with the house. I noticed the black plastic downpipes had faded badly so I thought I'd experiment and apply B to B. Wow, fantastic finish and it still looks good after a few months.
Bob


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Back to Black *** CRAP *** use carplan black trim wax


----------

